# 12' BMW F30 M Sport



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Picked this up a couple of months ago to replace my Audi. It's a late 2012 BMW F30 318d M Sport in Estoril Blue II with gloss black M Performance exterior pack.

Fantastic car I'm really pleased with it. Give it a quick going over, mostly using Anachem products, to those who don't know Anachem, they are a Northern Ireland company.

Firstly I used Anachem Articulate TFR, then Anachem UltraFoam snow foam. Car was washed with 2BM using Meguiars Gold Class shampoo. Anachem UltraGloss was then applied after. Car then dried using a drying towel and finished off with Anachem wet look tyre shine.

Sorry I didn't get photos of the whole process, but here is the few I got.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Very nice! Love Estoril blue and works so well with the black accents.

You BMW guys sure do love putting those 'M Sport' badges/colours wherever you can though don't you... 

What Audi did you have previously?


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Love Estoril Blue and i personally like the black wheels.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A very nice looking motor


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> Very nice! Love Estoril blue and works so well with the black accents.
> 
> You BMW guys sure do love putting those 'M Sport' badges/colours wherever you can though don't you...
> 
> What Audi did you have previously?


Haah I take it you mean the number plates 

Just had an s-line A4, nothing fancy lol


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

See quite a few estoril's over here but not many with all the performance parts. Really sets it aside from the norm.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

AaronB said:


> Haah I take it you mean the number plates
> 
> Just had an s-line A4, nothing fancy lol


Ha yea! Only joking :thumb:

What engine did you have in the A4? Used to have an A5 B8 with a 2.0TFSI. Enjoyed that a lot! Also installed the RS honey comb grill!

I do love those Vossen's too. About the only aftermarket wheel I really like. Although those black wheels really do suit the BMW well. I have a Sepang Blue Audi with the Black styling and was very tempted to do the rotors in black....


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> Ha yea! Only joking :thumb:
> 
> What engine did you have in the A4? Used to have an A5 B8 with a 2.0TFSI. Enjoyed that a lot! Also installed the RS honey comb grill!
> 
> I do love those Vossen's too. About the only aftermarket wheel I really like. Although those black wheels really do suit the BMW well. I have a Sepang Blue Audi with the Black styling and was very tempted to do the rotors in black....


Haha I know :lol:

The A4 was a 2.0tdi 143. Can't say a bad thing about the Audis, I really did like them, great quality interiors too. I had 2 B8 A4 and was well on my way to buying a facelift A5 before I saw the BMW.

Sepang is my favourite colour on Audi cars. Which one do you have now?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

AaronB said:


> Haha I know :lol:
> 
> The A4 was a 2.0tdi 143. Can't say a bad thing about the Audis, I really did like them, great quality interiors too. I had 2 B8 A4 and was well on my way to buying a facelift A5 before I saw the BMW.
> 
> Sepang is my favourite colour on Audi cars. Which one do you have now?


Exactly same sentiments to BMW. Very nearly went for a M235i, but unfortunately the car was just too small for me and they weren't doing any decent deals on the 435i..

In the end went for a S5 Black Edition (the B8.5 V6).



As you can see, a big fan of the blue and black scheme! Really tempted to have the wheels done in black now I've seen yours....:argie:
Want to get the carbon fibre wing mirrors too (didn't spec the aluminium S ones).


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Really lovely looking car Aaron. The gloss black bits really look the business. 

The rims give it a nice, purposeful stance. Health to enjoy chum. 

Cooks


Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning BM fella, loving the Blue and Black combo and it has a purposeful stance. Enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks cracking that and love the wheels too :thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Looking well lad, I see you got the splitter sorted, good luck with the stone chips on the gloss black :wall:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> Exactly same sentiments to BMW. Very nearly went for a M235i, but unfortunately the car was just too small for me and they weren't doing any decent deals on the 435i..
> 
> In the end went for a S5 Black Edition (the B8.5 V6).
> 
> ...


The S5 is a stunning car and yours is no exception :argie: I'm still a big fan of Audi cars and I know I will be back in one at some stage.

Black wheels would look the business on that I think you should do it  also a honeycomb grill :thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Looking well lad, I see you got the splitter sorted, good luck with the stone chips on the gloss black :wall:


Yeah bud, just got it on there a few days go. I'm paranoid as hell driving it and that's before its lowered :lol:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AaronB said:


> Yeah bud, just got it on there a few days go. I'm paranoid as hell driving it and that's before its lowered :lol:


Some clear film been a good job on it? Is it bolted or stuck on?


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Clear film? Might try that. It's bonded on and then screwed up in underneath the bumper


----------



## Ady b (Oct 15, 2007)

Beautiful cars mate !!!!!


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks mate


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

AaronB said:


> Clear film? Might try that. It's bonded on and then screwed up in underneath the bumper


Yea could do the whole front bumper while your at it. Talk to PMG I have seen they do it, I've a couple rolls ordered to have a play with as well.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

gibbo555 said:


> Yea could do the whole front bumper while your at it. Talk to PMG I have seen they do it, I've a couple rolls ordered to have a play with as well.


I'll look into it, thanks bud :thumb:


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Got myself a proper foam lance and got to work.










Not much has changed since I bought the car, aside from getting the mirrors wrapped black.
Have decided I'm going to change the wheels so that will be done in the next few weeks.



















Car was dried after these photos.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looking beautiful fella, how does it drive compared to the Audi you had?


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

That's a lovely car in a colour scheme that really suits the shape. Really enjoyed the pictures thanks for posting!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looking beautiful fella, how does it drive compared to the Audi you had?


Thanks bud. Its much more fun to throw into the corners than the Audi, everything just feels that bit newer


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

c16rkc said:


> That's a lovely car in a colour scheme that really suits the shape. Really enjoyed the pictures thanks for posting!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Aww thank you man, I'll be sure to post up with the new wheels.

I think I'm going for the M Performance wheels


----------



## Blacky010_10 (Aug 21, 2016)

AaronB said:


> Picked this up a couple of months ago to replace my Audi. It's a late 2012 BMW F30 318d M Sport in Estoril Blue II with gloss black M Performance exterior pack.
> 
> Fantastic car I'm really pleased with it. Give it a quick going over, mostly using Anachem products, to those who don't know Anachem, they are a Northern Ireland company.
> 
> ...


Hi buddy.. I have just bought the same aftermarket m performance kit but the front splitter, rear diffuser and skirt extensions come in matt black unpainted plastic... Are yours factory fit or did you have them sprayed gloss black.. My boot spoiler is wrapped gloss black at the moment too..:thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice looking car mate:argie: what wheels are you getting and finish:thumb:
Matt gold:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AaronB said:


> Aww thank you man, I'll be sure to post up with the new wheels.
> 
> I think I'm going for the M Performance wheels


Which wheels are you going for Aaron. M3 ones or the 442M/403M?

There's a guy in Ballymena who seems to deal in original OEM rims. Fairly reasonably priced too by the look of it.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Blacky010_10 said:


> Hi buddy.. I have just bought the same aftermarket m performance kit but the front splitter, rear diffuser and skirt extensions come in matt black unpainted plastic... Are yours factory fit or did you have them sprayed gloss black.. My boot spoiler is wrapped gloss black at the moment too..:thumb:


I got the kit fitted after I bought the car, I requested for it to be sprayed gloss


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Which wheels are you going for Aaron. M3 ones or the 442M/403M?
> 
> There's a guy in Ballymena who seems to deal in original OEM rims. Fairly reasonably priced too by the look of it.
> 
> ...


Been looking at the 405M ones bud


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

AaronB said:


> Been looking at the 405M ones bud


Very nice indeed chum. They'll suit your car really well - especially with the kit.

It's looking absolutely great in the pics btw.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Those 405's do look the part. You going genuine or replica route


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Cookies said:


> Very nice indeed chum. They'll suit your car really well - especially with the kit.
> 
> It's looking absolutely great in the pics btw.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, they're a more standard rim but they are the ones that come on the factory M Performance cars.

Definitely considering the 20s


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Those 405's do look the part. You going genuine or replica route


Reps bud, for 2 reasons.

They have a slight concave face, whereas the originals don't. This is more aesthetically pleasing to me, and they are a fraction of the price but the same quality.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Quite right I bought 22" RR alloys from cm wheels outside dungannon. Just as good quality as OEM ones but got for a fraction of the price.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

bigmac3161 said:


> Quite right I bought 22" RR alloys from cm wheels outside dungannon. Just as good quality as OEM ones but got for a fraction of the price.


This is where I'm looking to buy the 405s. Are CM wheels easy to deal with on price?


----------



## expensive_soul (Sep 1, 2016)

Very nice car and colour i have a BMW Le Mans Blue with black grills and gun metal coloured wheels,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I totally agree - the flat face of the oem doesn't quite look right in my humble opinion. The concave ones would be spot on!

Btw - I put the M Sport plus kit on my car and it came with the 19" 442Ms as part of the pack upgrade. I know you can buy the 405s as an upgrade, but didn't realise they were fitted as standard with any of the M Sport cars. 

Every day is a school day as they say. 

Get the pics up soon chum. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

AaronB said:


> This is where I'm looking to buy the 405s. Are CM wheels easy to deal with on price?


I saw them on fleabay they where £699 plus 20p&p. Only live in cookstown so collected them myself not a good idea 22" filled boot back seat and 1 in front passenger. Think I paid either £620 or £630 so 70 odd quid of.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aaron - Mind if I ask who you're insured with? I bought a set of AC Schnitzer springs for my car and my insurance company said they wouldn't cover any performance mods whatsoever.... Looks like I'll have to move companies if I decide to fit them. Yours is fairly well modded with the kit and wheels, and I was wondering how much they loaded your policy for covering the mods? 

Cheers bud 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJO (Mar 12, 2006)

Nice looking BM that! The kit certainly makes it stand out from the crowd.:thumb:

The tiny, single exhaust sticking out the back looks a little lost with all that diffuser/spoiler going on though.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Had neglected the car a little in the last 3 weeks, drove it around dirty as I had no time to wash it. Had a few hours spare today so I foamed, washed and waxed it.

Foam used was Anachem UltraFoam, wash was Ultragleam and Anachem tyre dressing. Wheel cleaner was Glimmermann non acid wheel cleaner. Wax was collinite 476.

Sorry I don't have any pics of the process, just a couple after.

Dirty










All clean again


----------

